# Rome black label binding vs katana massive footprint??



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Where you reading huge dead spot? There is a difference between deadshot and footprint. It's a mini disc and has their "v-rod" frame shape so not any more noticeable dead spot than anything else. 

Blacklabel and Katana share a frame with the BL getting more glass to stiffen up the nylon.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Where you reading huge dead spot? There is a difference between deadshot and footprint. It's a mini disc and has their "v-rod" frame shape so not any more noticeable dead spot than anything else.
> 
> Blacklabel and Katana share a frame with the BL getting more glass to stiffen up the nylon.


Read on the goodride and a YouTube video review. 
Particularly the 2019 katana on goodride - they slate it throughout saying it’s got a huge deadspot and you can’t feel it transition heel to toe as a result. 

And the toe strap has been slated over the past 2 years for being “continually stretchy” so not providing response. 

So I was hoping the upgrade will make it a good choice. 

What do you think of the black label “upgrade” over the katana?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well That's your problem... :blink:

Around here the general consensus is that "The Good Ride" barely knows which side of a snowboard is supposed to go on the snow. >


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Well That's your problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah oh right! News to me. I have seen a few strange comments on there on occasion to be fair. They seem to be making a living doing it which isn’t good if they’re terrible!

So consensus on the black label inprovements?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I think lighter, stiffer and more expensive sums it up?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> I think lighter, stiffer and more expensive sums it up?


Probably not worth it?

Deciding whether to aim for an end of season katana or wait for next years black label. 
Problem is that the toe strap next year on both looks better!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Think it could be seen more as an upgrade to those that aren't satisfied with the Katana as it is, and an effort to reach the premium elite masters of the universe.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have never felt like the current toe strap lacked at all. Hey this year or next year's Katanas. I'll be riding BlackLabels relatively soon though.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I have never felt like the current toe strap lacked at all. Hey this year or next year's Katanas. I'll be riding BlackLabels relatively soon though.


Nice. Will you be doing a review?


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The Katana toe strap is great. It grips your boot and holds it tight without any pressure points meaning that you don't really feel it. You need to trust it. If you are into cranking down your straps until you can feel it through your boot and kill your feet then get something else more rigid. Same goes for the ankle strap actually. The response is there without needing to crank them super tight.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Interesting to hear these comments. The toe strap is the one thing I don't like about my Katana. They rubber is slowly breaking over time and consistently slips up to the top of the boot. Otherwise they're awesome bindings especially after the pivot adjustment Chomps suggested I try out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The Rome toe straps are one of the only ones that don't crush my toes or soften the toe box of my boots over time. 

I've set them up so they sit mostly on top of the toe box rather than in front of it, so you crank it just a little and your toe is held downward toward the toe side of the board. You don't really need the toe strap to put backward pressure into the highback, especially with the pivot mount where you can adjust the ankle strap upward so it sits higher on the boot. So it's ankle strap = back and slight downward pressure, toe strap = mostly downward pressure.

With that design and set up you get excellent response while hardly having to crank down the straps at all.

I didn't realize how great this was until I got into my Union T.Rice Pros and they felt less comfortable than the Romes given the same level of response because the ankle strap was lower on my boot and the toe strap dug in to the toe box where my pinky toe is.

The new Rome toe straps look fantastic but I hope they don't lose the stretchy awesomeness.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The 2017-2019 toe strap for the Katana I have loved. Probably have 100 days on it and still going strong. Older one was a terrible design though. 

And the new Rome toe strap coming out next year, the webbing looking one.... let's just say I don't get the hype some people have for it. It's a webbing of super stretchy rubber with dozens and dozens of tiny little connection points where the rubber is only about 1/8th of an inch wide and going to be stretched over and over and then hit against the edges of boards and the like. No way that those connection points don't rip, cut, or tear eventually. And when one goes more will start to break. I foresee numerous customer warranty complaints. The idea and the grip of it does look great otherwise.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

drblast said:


> The Rome toe straps are one of the only ones that don't crush my toes or soften the toe box of my boots over time.
> 
> I've set them up so they sit mostly on top of the toe box rather than in front of it, so you crank it just a little and your toe is held downward toward the toe side of the board. You don't really need the toe strap to put backward pressure into the highback, especially with the pivot mount where you can adjust the ankle strap upward so it sits higher on the boot. So it's ankle strap = back and slight downward pressure, toe strap = mostly downward pressure.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Any chance you can grab a pic for me? I do find that once they're on top of the toe box, they stop to move so much. Also do you have any problems with the strap tearing near the hard plastic? I'm sure cranking down on the strap contributed to it, but I've never felt pressure on the toe box.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Interesting. Any chance you can grab a pic for me? I do find that once they're on top of the toe box, they stop to move so much. Also do you have any problems with the strap tearing near the hard plastic? I'm sure cranking down on the strap contributed to it, but I've never felt pressure on the toe box.


Sure! I'll try to remember to take pics tonight. I'll be on DoD's or Targas but same idea.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Interesting to hear these comments. The toe strap is the one thing I don't like about my Katana. They rubber is slowly breaking over time and consistently slips up to the top of the boot. Otherwise they're awesome bindings especially after the pivot adjustment Chomps suggested I try out.


What position do you have your ladders in? I recently learned that the position closer to the center of the binding is more designed for 'toe cap' where the position further out is designed for 'over top'. If you have your ladders in the furthest out position then move them to the other one and give that a try. I am riding DODs with the toe cap method and changed my ladders based on a rec from Rome CS.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Flavor_James86 said:


> What position do you have your ladders in? I recently learned that the position closer to the center of the binding is more designed for 'toe cap' where the position further out is designed for 'over top'. If you have your ladders in the furthest out position then move them to the other one and give that a try. I am riding DODs with the toe cap method and changed my ladders based on a rec from Rome CS.


Ah, I forgot to try that last time. I just adjusted it to further out towards the toe now. I know my Unions have the same adjustment.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok @SlvrDragon50, here are some pics for ya.

The first is what I do, and it works great. The second is an attempt to put the toe strap in a position where most other toe straps would go.

If anyone uses the second way, you're probably gonna think the toe strap works fine but doesn't fit correctly. 

That first way though, all you have to do is move the toe strap up slightly and it will lock down the boot's toe, but only put pressure behind your toes which is way more comfortable than crushing the front of the boot (along with your toes).


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Rome katana are up there with my favorite bindings. 

The reason I won't ride them anymore is because where the heelcup is mounted to the highback gouges boots like crazy. 

Sucked having nice expensive boots torn into after a day or riding.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

drblast said:


> Ok @SlvrDragon50, here are some pics for ya.
> 
> The first is what I do, and it works great. The second is an attempt to put the toe strap in a position where most other toe straps would go.
> 
> ...


The new ones have new toestraps. May be even better!?



ek9max said:


> Rome katana are up there with my favorite bindings.
> 
> The reason I won't ride them anymore is because where the heelcup is mounted to the highback gouges boots like crazy.
> 
> Sucked having nice expensive boots torn into after a day or riding.


Really? After one day they ruined your boots?

Is this is well known thing? 
I had been keen to get the katanas but this is massively offputting! 
What years model did this?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

ek9max said:


> All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.


 @ek9max guessing the d.o.d. would be the same then with the same metal chassis? 
have you trued the targa? or you staying away from rome?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.
> ...


Actually no. The DOD is similar to the targa and boss 390 frames if I recall. 

Either way. The highback connection is lower and didn't seem to mess up my boots.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

ek9max said:


> RIDERUK said:
> 
> 
> > ek9max said:
> ...


So did you like the targa and d.o.d? 
Don’t think I’d go d.o.d as slightly too soft but very interested in the targa. Not sure about the heel strap as it differs from the other higher end rome models


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> So did you like the targa and d.o.d?
> Don’t think I’d go d.o.d as slightly too soft but very interested in the targa. Not sure about the heel strap as it differs from the other higher end rome models


Neither. I liked the Katana much more than both. Didn't care for the DOD or Targa personally.

I'd go with a union strata. I liked that binding a lot. Burton bindings are great too.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

ek9max said:


> frankyfc said:
> 
> 
> > So did you like the targa and d.o.d?
> ...


Shows the subjective variation. I had the strata last year and it gave me calf bite for the first time ever. Also had more pressure points at the heel strap. Has steered me away from Union.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ek9max said:


> All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.


Got pics of the damage? I've got the Medium Katanas and Im not seeing any boot damage. (...size 10-32 Binary Boas) :shrug:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.
> ...


I don't anymore. But it was on the outside of the boots. Where the highback was mounted.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I don't anymore. But it was on the outside of the boots. Where the highback was mounted.


Looked carefully at the black label again and concerned these will also be boot eaters.
What is it you think on the katana ruins boots but isn't on the targa or d.o.d.?
Hard to make out looking at the pics online. 

And you didn't like the targa?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

ek9max said:


> All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.


 @ek9max

Damn. Was about to the pull the trigger on the black labels (treating myself  )
However looked at the asym frame and highback on the pics - looks identical to the katana. 
Do you think it will chew my boots to pieces just as much?
Hard to know which bit it is that's causing the damage.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Decade190 said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > All of them. I had katanas each of the first 3 years. It's a design thing.
> ...


Looked at black label in store today. Same asym and very similar highback to be honest. It the katana shreds boots then the black label probably does too. 

Looked at the targa. Dammmm can barely move the highback at all. Lateral flex is there but nothing at all front to back. D.o.d look nice but lower end product than the targa for sure. Which is a shame as targa do look probably too gnarly


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

RIDERUK said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > ek9max said:
> ...


I wouldnt really call the DOD lower end compared to Targa. I'd definitely put it in the same quality category. Again, it's a damn hard binding to beat in terms of versatility. Likely what I will get since I cant justify Blacklabels... also Degenterati colorway


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Nivek said:


> I wouldnt really call the DOD lower end compared to Targa. I'd definitely put it in the same quality category. Again, it's a damn hard binding to beat in terms of versatility. Likely what I will get since I cant justify Blacklabels... also Degenterati colorway


I own both, totally agree with that. The one thing I miss on the DoD is the Pivot mount but that ankle strap is so comfortable it hardly matters. And the ankle strap on the DoD also differentiates it a bit in a good way from the Targa. The Targa's strap hardly flexes at all, so it's a big part of that locked-in responsive feel. The DoD's strap has a bit more give so with the softer highback it definitely feels more freestyle than the Targa but still in that same Targa ballpark. And the DoD is lighter than the Targa by about 100g if you're into that.

I put the Targa on my Mod and Mullair. DoD on everything else. And when I've ridden the Mod or Mullair with the DoD it's still great.


----------



## porkyboi (Oct 1, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Where you reading huge dead spot? There is a difference between deadshot and footprint. It's a mini disc and has their "v-rod" frame shape so not any more noticeable dead spot than anything else.
> 
> Blacklabel and Katana share a frame with the BL getting more glass to stiffen up the nylon.


Hey there, I have a question on the Katanas and Blacklabels which I think I know the answer to but just wanted to make sure...will they fit on the slam backs of YES snowboards or can you only go 2x4?

Thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

porkyboi said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Where you reading huge dead spot? There is a difference between deadshot and footprint. It's a mini disc and has their "v-rod" frame shape so not any more noticeable dead spot than anything else.
> ...


They will fit.


----------



## porkyboi (Oct 1, 2019)

Nivek said:


> They will fit.


Cheers, Nivek - my only reference was comparing to union mini-discs so that's a pleasant surprise! Very keen to try something new


----------

